
Facebook No Longer The Second Largest Social Network - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/12/facebook-no-longer-the-second-largest-social-network/
======
jrockway
Nice graphs. I like how he swaps the colors between them, just to make it
extra-confusing.

------
nazgulnarsil
how do you stay number one? by competing like you're number two.

~~~
sutro
For me, both sites conjure up visions of number two.

------
blader
Hi Matt Maroon.

